# 2 (Straight) Needle Doilies!!



## Frogger (Sep 6, 2012)

I found these patterns while looking for something totally different!! Isn't that the way! I don't do "in the round" knitting (yet!!) and love the looks of these vintage doilies!

http://www.knitting-and.com/knitting/patterns/doilies/1917-doilies.htm


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

Thanks for these - they are on my "to do" list.


----------



## Bunyip (Jan 1, 2012)

Wonderful! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## judystar (Jun 8, 2011)

WOW!! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

So ... methinks that even a hundred years ago, there were knitters who eschewed double-pointed needles!

Nothing new under the sun!


----------



## DeeDeeF (Mar 29, 2011)

Short row practice for sure very pretty!


----------



## missmolly (Jun 8, 2011)

They are beautiful :-D


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Thankyou for the link. :thumbup:


----------



## Rusty's Mom (Sep 25, 2011)

Thanks for the link. I saved this in my Gifts folder.


----------



## SherryH (Apr 4, 2011)

Wow, these are lovely. Not sure where I'll find the size 50 cotton, but I do have the needles. Thank you for posting the link!


----------



## CindysKnitN (Oct 15, 2012)

Thanks for link.

If you like doing lace check out the KP posts for Lace Party with Dragonflylace. http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-176389-1.html


----------



## 23607 (Jun 6, 2011)

Thanks so much for the link. I am too scared yet to try double points, so this is great for me!


----------



## LadyBecket (Jun 26, 2012)

What gorgeous doilies!! thank you for the link!!!


----------



## elaine_1 (Apr 5, 2011)

can any one tell me how to save this link. do I just click book mark at the top???


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

elaine_1 said:


> can any one tell me how to save this link. do I just click book mark at the top???


Yes, that's one way. Just don't forget to click on 'Save' afterward.


----------



## elaine_1 (Apr 5, 2011)

thank you Jessica jean


----------



## Revan (Jun 29, 2011)

Wow!! Thank you so much for finding this awsome site! Revan


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

very nice!


----------



## cabbagehome (Dec 23, 2011)

I've used a doilie pattern for a poncho.


----------

